# Royal Cliff Hotel



## matt22272 (Oct 12, 2014)

Another one gone 

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/fire-destroys-derelict-hotel-65309.aspx


----------



## buseng (Oct 12, 2014)

How the mighty have fallen!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrDcUC8rcoY


----------

